# Stock Music and Reality TV - How to Misrepresent the World by Tantacrul



## Zedcars (Mar 22, 2021)

Tantacrul’s videos are always top drawer and this time he targets the often formulaic music used in stock music and reality TV shows. It’s something I’d been aware of and does grate on me a bit. If a programme starts doing the pizzicato strings = stupid person thing I usually switch off.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 22, 2021)

I liked the video. Here's the things. It's not been a product of "reality television" that's manipulated emotions; it's a gigantic history. That pizzicato bumbling has been used for over a century. Abbot and Costello, cartoons, ploonk ploonk ploonk, sneaking around on tiptoe. 

As far as Ramsay, the UK version was all about food and family. I love both, but when the show crossed the Atlantic, viewers were introduced to the Drama Zone, with more violence and more tears. It's the catering business. The show's creators were catering to inured tastes.

What isn't seen is the insertion of advertisements, and the pace is fast. The musical shorthand is a way to condense the program into something the USA audience could stomach. 

Why else would library cues be organized categorically? Haunted Castle isn't going to work for Fall Orchard, even though their DNA is close. 

Buttons exist to be pressed. Time is tight. People already have rows of buttons. Lazy music will always be lazy music, but there's a long-established set of conventions that serve as a starting point.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 22, 2021)

While it's a great point I do have to agree with the post above... It's just part of the modern language used to represent comedic moments through music... What isn't funny is reality TV. There's nothing actually comedic happening, and the music is used to dumb down the viewer by implying something is funny when 9 out of 10 times it's just sad, if not kind of nauseating...

A classic example (musically speaking):


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 22, 2021)

the embrace of tropes is important, but there's a certain fast-foodism that has nothing to do with tropes - and everything to do with TV made with as little substance as possible to keep up with the machine gun of stimulation that is the internet.


----------



## robgb (Mar 22, 2021)

Frankly, as I watched the video, all I could think was this guy has way too much time on his hands.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 23, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I liked the video. Here's the things. It's not been a product of "reality television" that's manipulated emotions; it's a gigantic history. That pizzicato bumbling has been used for over a century. Abbot and Costello, cartoons, ploonk ploonk ploonk, sneaking around on tiptoe.
> 
> As far as Ramsay, the UK version was all about food and family. I love both, but when the show crossed the Atlantic, viewers were introduced to the Drama Zone, with more violence and more tears. It's the catering business. The show's creators were catering to inured tastes.
> 
> ...


You make some great points. But wouldn’t the viewer be more captivated if the approach was less formulaic. If a few cues were handled differently I’d have thought it would stand out more. Actually I find the video editing of these programmes to more more irritating. They repeat earlier clips within the same show, and show you what’s coming up before the ad break. The actual content is probably 3/4 of the runtime, if that. Also, I suppose the composer is a slave to the edits and the producer. They are only giving them what they want.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 23, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> While it's a great point I do have to agree with the post above... It's just part of the modern language used to represent comedic moments through music... What isn't funny is reality TV. There's nothing actually comedic happening, and the music is used to dumb down the viewer by implying something is funny when 9 out of 10 times it's just sad, if not kind of nauseating...
> 
> A classic example (musically speaking):



I mean, representing comedic moments with comedic music is fine and normal (whatever normal means). But your second point is exactly what Tantacrul is highlighting. The music is being used to completely misrepresent what is actually going on on screen. Ironically pushing those ‘reality’ tv shows into the realm of fantasy.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 23, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the embrace of tropes is important, but there's a certain fast-foodism that has nothing to do with tropes - and everything to do with TV made with as little substance as possible to keep up with the machine gun of stimulation that is the internet.


This is true. If I go to McDonalds I know I’m going to get some less than healthy food delivered quickly, just as if I watch reality TV I pretty much know I’m going to be manipulated in order to feel heightened emotions for a few minutes. It’s just that too much of either...you get my point...


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 23, 2021)

robgb said:


> Frankly, as I watched the video, all I could think was this guy has way too much time on his hands.


He does indeed. His videos on Dorico and Sibelius are worth a watch though.


----------



## tzilla (Mar 30, 2021)

1) Yes, Tanta-cruel, cancer is so HILARIOUS, especially when you’ve had it cut out of you and are left with lifelong reminders, but hey, congrats on never dealing with that and never having to face down Death, I suppose?
2) “stock music” is a wee bit insulting, does anyone even use that term anymore? We are often highly paid professionals, bringing all our experience and musicality with as much time and energy as makes sense, when you publishers are asking for something, you know, be the end of the day. I don't have a Patreon to support me.
3) and i'm sure it's just really THAT simple to make orchestral music, that's why every composer is making money doing it, AM I RIGHT - I remember that time my dog loaded up a free orch VST and jumped on the keyboard and accidentally made an epic trailer track.
4) we don't score the shows, we make the music we are asked to make...perhaps some library composers can do whatever shoots out of their arse and the editors are simply thrilled to received their soul-inspired musical droppings. So far, in my 20-plus years, there tends to be some guidelines.
5) it's not rocket science, it's reality TV, people are entertained, shows get eyeballs, sponsors are happy..I Personally lost my interest in "This Is Us", because I have quite enough serious drama in my own life.
6) this isn't directed at you, dear @Zedcars, but this guy clearly has gotten under my fingernails


----------



## chillbot (Mar 30, 2021)

tzilla said:


> it's not rocket science, it's reality TV


I find this sentence funny and ironic in a purely coincidental fashion, as "Rocket Science" is the name of the production company that put reality TV on the map back in the early 2000s which such gems as Temptation Island, Joe Millionaire, Trading Spouses, and Renovate My Family.

Otherwise I agree with you, the video is rather insulting to composers (not sure it's meant to be) as we have absolutely zero say in what music is used where unless it's scored to picture and even then it's no guarantee.


----------



## tzilla (Mar 30, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I find this sentence funny and ironic in a purely coincidental fashion, as "Rocket Science" is the name of the production company that put reality TV on the map back in the early 2000s which such gems as Temptation Island, Joe Millionaire, Trading Spouses, and Renovate My Family.
> 
> Otherwise I agree with you, the video is rather insulting to composers (not sure it's meant to be) as we have absolutely zero say in what music is used where unless it's scored to picture and even then it's no guarantee.


also, I'm kinda cranky this morning.


----------



## robgb (Mar 30, 2021)

So my response to tzilla was deleted because it was "irrelevant and spammy." When did that become a thing?


----------



## asherpope (Mar 30, 2021)

Long winded drivel


----------



## LudovicVDP (Mar 31, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Otherwise I agree with you, the video is rather insulting to composers (not sure it's meant to be) as we have absolutely zero say in what music is used where unless it's scored to picture and even then it's no guarantee.


I agree with the second part of your sentence... and thus not with the first part 

Composers have nothing to do with how producers use the music... so I personally didn't feel offended... Blame is on the shows/producers. Your music was purchased and used? Good for you. Your part is well done.


----------



## tzilla (Mar 31, 2021)

robgb said:


> So my response to tzilla was deleted because it was "irrelevant and spammy." When did that become a thing?


wha happened???


----------



## GNP (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah there's really no say from "stock" library composers in how their tracks are used.
Nobody keeps track anyway, too many productions going on around the world! If your track was used, hoorah!


----------



## robgb (Mar 31, 2021)

tzilla said:


> wha happened???


I was just singing your praises and put a link to your YouTube channel. No idea why that would be considered either irrelevant or spammy or who even made that determination. Never seen it happen before.


----------



## tzilla (Mar 31, 2021)

robgb said:


> I was just singing your praises and put a link to your YouTube channel. No idea why that would be considered either irrelevant or spammy or who even made that determination. Never seen it happen before.


WHAT THE CRAPOLA?!??!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 31, 2021)

Pah!

Pizzicato means many things to me, but never "quaint, whimsical, funny, cute, happy, clumsy and stupid".

Go crap on flatulando instead!


----------

